
Show HN: Lockdown Project – A Data Management Tool - jcadam
https://github.com/rhinoman/odmp
======
jcadam
This might be on the edge of being a bit early for a Show HN, but I thought
I'd share what I've been doing with all of this unexpected free time:

An open source data management tool. See Github:
[https://github.com/rhinoman/odmp](https://github.com/rhinoman/odmp)

I also wrote a blog post about the project here:
[https://jamesadam.me/2020/09/08/my-lock-down-project-a-
data-...](https://jamesadam.me/2020/09/08/my-lock-down-project-a-data-
management-thing/)

I've used much more fully featured (not to mention expensive) tools in the
past but wanted to try creating something that was easier for simple needs.
And also, open source.

Does it work? Sorta. I've run some data through it, squishing a lot of early
bugs in the process, but haven't seriously tried to stress it yet :)

